# S Wales Ding removal



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi guys

Some t1t has put a little parking ding on one of my doors. Its two inches above the rub strip. It is small but I know its there. 

If I could remove the door card and inners I think I could pop it out using the old spoon method but was wondering if there is a good dent guy in S Wales and roughly how much it would cost. As I said it is very slight.

Cheers fellas


----------



## TOK (Mar 12, 2008)

*Ding Removal*

There are two excellent blokes operating in your area. Steve Magill, Dent Devil, 07710 391112 and Neil Sleep, Dentwise, 07968 542863. I have used both of them and cannot rate them highly enough. 
As long as the dent is no bigger than a 10p piece, you should be looking at £20-£30 for removal.
They normally operate in the Bridgend/Swansea areas on a daily basis. Give thema ring, I am sure they will sort it out.


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

TOK said:


> There are two excellent blokes operating in your area. Steve Magill, Dent Devil, 07710 391112 and Neil Sleep, Dentwise, 07968 542863. I have used both of them and cannot rate them highly enough.
> As long as the dent is no bigger than a 10p piece, you should be looking at £20-£30 for removal.
> They normally operate in the Bridgend/Swansea areas on a daily basis. Give thema ring, I am sure they will sort it out.


Thanks mate

I'll give a ring tommorrow


----------



## smiffygas (Jun 22, 2008)

I can recommend Steve. Good friend of mine. Used to do all the dents and dings at the garage I worked at when i was in the motor trade.


----------

